# (WI) HRCH Golden Retriever Offered at Stud



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

*GOLDEN RETRIEVER OFFERED AT STUD*
Located in Central WI. 
*
HRCH SUPER CELL EYE OF THE STORM MH*
(HRCH Wern's Twelve O'Clock High MH X UH HRCH Haley's Golden Comet XVIII MH)

Qualified for 2009 Master National 6 for 8 passes.
Comes from solid AKC & UKC Hunt test lines









UKC#R184-526
AKC#SR33767601
Hips: OFA Good
Elbows: OFA Normal
Heart: OFA Normal
Eyes: CERF Clear 04/2008

More information including Pedigree on Storm is available on his website at http://Flywayoutdoors.com/Flyway/Storm.htm along with my contact information.


----------

